# Froglet emergency



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Thought it was gonna be a good day because a pumilio female for one of my lone males was waiting for me in a box with the doorman when I got home today, so as I was getting ready to unpack her I looked in on some pumilio froglets in another tank and one was laying stretched out dead with ff's crawling on him, I freaked out and immediately put him in a deli cup with moss in case he wasn't really dead and about 5 minutes later, he was hopping around in there! I got some ideas what it could be about but does anyone else have any experience or ideas about this?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sounds like he had a seizure, do a search in the disease forum, there were a few threads of this same thing happening to other frogs as well.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah none of my frogs ever seized before, would he have come out of it if I left him in there? Seemed like putting him in the deli cup was just what he needed....


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

What are your temps like? Its not too common in dart frogs, but I know mantellas can get heat related muscle spasms (HRMS) when temps are over 80F for extended periods of time.

Also, what supplements are you using? I remember reading a few posts about seizing pums when using Dendrocare.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Well he's a pumilio, the highest temp in there today was around 81-82F which is fine for the rest of my pums. Actually yeah they got dendrocare but only once and it was on Sunday


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah none of my frogs ever seized before, would he have come out of it if I left him in there? Seemed like putting him in the deli cup was just what he needed....


i think most of the reason why this happened from reading the threads was because of calcium deficiency, this was a big issue i remember with freshly imported pumilios at the beginning of the decade and the froglets that morphed out.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I've had frogs have seizures because of lack of enough calcium. In froglets (esp. pumilio) not getting enough calcium can be a problem if the frogs aren't getting dusted flies. I would check to make sure your supplements aren't expired. 
Bryan


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah but the thing is I fed them this morning with lots of calcium(not expired) dusted ff's, I'm thinking the ff's were freaking him out because I put the deli cup back into the tank, he was scratching at the walls trying to get out but the cup had airholes in it, after a while he was motionless again and when I opened the cup there were a bunch of ff's that got in thru the holes, I took him out and put him in a ff cup with paper towel not in the tank and he seems to be up again


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

although your clacium might not be expired it can be oxidized so it might not be working.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I considered that too, except that I only had the froglets since Sat, all my other frogs are fine and he seems to be fine when he's not in the tank


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

was this a home grown one or did you buy it from someone at the meeting?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah got it at the meeting, and the other froglet is fine


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how old is the frog?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

four months


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah, i would say it is calcium deficientcy, it is a common thing in pumilios with young froglets, that is why a lot of people were using liquid calcium to drop on their back.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Calcium gluconate without D3 probably would't help though right


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yes that is what everyone was using, but i have not heard much of it in the last year, but i don't keep pumilios so i woudl do a bit of a search on here for any info on that.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I got none laying around anyway so it woudn't really matter


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

contact Oz he may have some he can sell you, he usually has some in stock.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, doesnt look like he's gonna make it


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Chris, 
any change in the frog? i wonder if usingn calcium chloride would be the same.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

No I think he's gone


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that sucks! sorry to hear that


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah it really sucked watching him seize up, but he's getting replaced in a little while. I was thinking anyway that maybe pedialyte and calcium chloride would be a good combo to keep on hand for an emergency dip mixture (or pedialyte and the liquid softgels of calcium with D, just poke a hole in the capsule and drip it into the pedialyte), what do you think?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i keep pedialite in my fridge at all times, but there stores around here that carry and are open 24 hours a day, so its easily accessible for me.


----------

